# An IBS diet for gaining the weight back?



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

just wondering i hear lots of people trying to lose weight with there ibs,but is there a good IBS diet to help people who have lost weight from this ibs to gain it back?any foods that will pack on the pounds but not the IBS?thanks


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm dealing with the same problem. I'm really thin - 5'7" and only 103 lbs! (I lost 12 lbs from a bad IBS attack) I almost had to go in the hospital for tube feeding (yuck!) I have read Heather Van Vorous's "Eating for IBS" book and I try to follow some of her guidelines. The doctors and nurses keep telling me to drink Ensure drinks between meals or else add them to a milkshake. Of course, this goes against what a lot of books advise about eating for IBS. Most books advocate eliminating most or all dairy. I've been able to tolerate the Ensure pudding better than the Ensure drinks. So far I've managed to gain a few pounds but it has been a slow process - about a pound per month.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I just thought I'd add that I'm looking into a book called "The IBD Remission Diet" by Jini Patel. It is supposed to be designed for people with Crohn's disease, Ulcerative Colitis or Irritable Bowel Syndrome. It is supposed to help you gain solid weight (muscle, not fat) if you are malnourished and also is supposed to promote healing in the GI tract. I thought it was worth investigating!


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

to gain weight, try IBS "junk food" heres a recipes thats totally ibs safechocolate-pudding-cake recipe -got this from fatfree.com, its almost like a brownie-1 cup flour2/3cup sugar2T Cocoa2tsp bking powder1/8tsp salt1/2 cup water2 T applesauce1 tsp vanilla2/3cup brown sugar1/4 cup cocoa1 3/4 cup hot watermix first EIGHT ingredients together, pour in sprayed baking panMix brown Sugar and 1/4 cup cocoa and sprinkle on top of batter.Pour hot water last on top of the mix.Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.The hot water sinks to the bottom to make a pudding at the bottom. Do not Freeze. Its kindof like a fudge brownie --------------------


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

let me know if you find that book and where thanks.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

i thought Cocoa causes D?


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

no,no,no. Cocoa is perfectly FINE for IBS. I mean, just Plain cocoa... nothing added, not processed, not alkalized, ect. have you ever went to www.eatingforibs.com ? Heather uses cocoa in MANY of her recipes, (like peppermint fudge cake) Cocoa also also has soluable fiber







have had bad ibs-d, and cocoa stabalizes just fine.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

More information about "The IBD Remission Diet" by Jini Patel Thompson can be found at www.caramal.com.


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Been there, done that. With all my food aggravations, I lost a cumulative 22 pounds over a six year period. I started at 112, lost 10 pounds in some 12 weeks when I first got IBS, and each year for ever 2 or 3 pounds I'd gain, I'd lose 4 or 5. By last April I was down to 89 pounds!!! I'm 5.4 so that's pretty thin. I started doing a controversial form of acupuncture called NAET last Mayish. The first 4 to 6 weeks I went once a week. My husband and I first noticed I started filling in around my collar bone/breast bone. I had started gaining weight!! We were so excited. Buoyed by the results I started going twice a week. By late August, I found I'd gained 10 whole pounds. By Christmas, I was up to 108. Wow. After XMAS, I have been having a flare up, and am now down to 103, but that's a lot better than where I was. I now only go every two weeks, but it has really helped me a lot. I wish I could go once a week, but that's all I can afford right now. The range of food I can eat has really improved. I have also heard Probiotics has worked wonders with IBSers having weight loss issues. I hope to look into that at some point, but for now NAET has worked so well that's where my money's going for the moment. It's about $65 a session here in Austin. Best of luck. --Cindy


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

You can't say "this food is always IBS safe" or "that food is not IBS safe". Food sensitivities are not the same for everyone. You may be able to eat what I'm sensitive to, and I may be able to eat what you are sensitive to. "one person's meat is another person's poison" as Mike NL often says.There's a very good book that explains the mechanism of food sensitivity, how it's diagnosed, and elimination diets. I'm sorry I don't have all the info available right now, but it's called "Food Allergies and Food Intolerance: A Complete Guide to their Identification and Treatment" by Dr. Jonathan Brostoff. They recently published a new edition.Also this company has a blood test and treatment program for food sensitivity:www.nowleap.com1-888-NOW-LEAPSo whenever you try a new food or diet, carefully monitor your symptoms to see if it actually helps or hinders. Each person is different.


----------

